# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  предлагаю работу

## педагогиня

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Приглашаю на работу в Детскую школу искусств преподавателя по фортепиано, баян, гитара. Томская область, Александровский район,село Александровское. Район приравнен к районам Крайнего севера. Климат отличный. Зимой холодно, летом тепло. Село благоустроенное, чистое, красивое. Школа обеспечена всем необходимым. Материально- техническая база даже лучше, чем можно представить. Нагрузка есть, зарплата , как сработаешь, кроме основной ставки, хорошие стимулирующие. Жилье благоустроенное, оплата коммунальных услуг, и съём  жиля . один раз в два года оплата проезда в любую точку России любым транспортом работающему и всем детям до 18 лет. Если есть вопросы, задавайте. Если есть желание, звоните 8(38255)2-49-33. Директор Радченко Оксана Васильевна. Можно написать на почту: alexdmsh@mail.ru Разница во времени +4 МСК. Звонить с 14.00 до 18.00 О школе можно посмотреть информацию на сайте:  Детская школа искусств с. Александровское Томская область, dshisa.tom.muzkult.ru

----------

